# Thank-you



## 91syclone (Dec 16, 2007)

arty:
Thank-you kau for adding Branson to the list of tractors.:headclap: 
I'm sure I'm not the only one around that is completely happy with their 
Branson tractor.
I have a 4720i with about 180 hrs on it and haven't had any issues with it.
Of course I'm still breaking it in.


Thank-you again, Aaron


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome Aaron! 

Never heard any complaints from other Branson owners .

Got any pic's of your rig?


----------



## ncg45 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Branson*

Yes, thanks for adding Branson to the tractor brand list! I have a '05 2810.

Nick


----------



## Aljo (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a 4020 that I bought new in 2003. I really like it except for the tie rod ends. I have replaced two of them so far. I have not mistreated it and it has broke without a load on the bucket. I think it is bad engineering. Anybody have the same problem. When I ordered the part, the parts dealer said he has ordered a few of them for other people.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Time to look at beefing it up somehow!


----------



## silverslim (Aug 21, 2014)

Bought a brandy new Branson 4520C in July. I almost froze to death plowing on my FarmTrac 390HST last winter. Looking forward to a nice heated cab this year. Only had my machine for a little over a month but it's well built and makes me smile every time I ride it.


----------

